# piece by piece



## Fisheye (Dec 10, 2011)

as you know i'm slowly putting together a 55gallon tank
fresh water tank. so far i bought some of the manznita driftwood that
was advertised here. next i'm going to some rock, gravel?
what kind of rock or gravel should i buy? do you put sand in before the
rock?


----------



## Fisheye (Dec 10, 2011)

hey, somebody help me out? do you place sand on the bottom
of an aquarium then the rock/gravel? do you need sand in
a 55 gallon fresh water tank?


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

You need some type of substrate in almost all tanks (quarantine are the exception). There are many ways to go about it. You can use sand and gravel. I have also heard of many other organics used too like blasting powder.


----------

